# Solar Panel on a 2011 Apache



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Can anybody tell me if a solar panel fitted to a 2011 Apache 700 (a extra fitted at the factory) charges just the leisure battery or can it be programmed to charge the engine battery as well.

Thanks 

Nidge


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Nidge

Mine charges both I think, 60% Leisure 40% engine, make contact with Sargent they are member on MHF if the Solar Panel goes through the PSU.

I can tell both battery's are being charged when looking at the voltage of both around 12.8V mid day this time of the year.

Hope that helps

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Nidge, the EC500 PSU has a smart charge feature within the PSU which charges both batteries or if you want you can overide the feature to charge a specific battery.

Below is a link to the instructions, section 3.6 details the charging.

I hope this helps, but if you have any queries then please do not hesitate to contact our support people on 01482 678981 or email them with a contact number and they will call you back.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/System Instructions EC500 Issue 1b.pdf


----------

